# lights



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

do you think these are any good?
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Miniature-Bu...ms=65:7|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

Ron


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought some of these a while back, I think they were from the same seller, the page looks very familiar. They work great. I like the fact that the color is more realistic than many of the LEDs. They are very bright though. I have to cover the windows with card stock or the window frame is projected on the wall of the room. Other option is to cut the voltage down from 12v to 6v. I have found them to be easy to wire since the leads are of a decent length. The reliability is great. The size makes them easy to hide.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes I bought 4 sets worth recently. I normally got the Radio Shack version. I used a lot for lighting HO coaches. I haven't used these, but they seem to be a fine replacement. For quick lighting these fit the bill.


----------

